# need help with bottle top filter



## Sec-training (Dec 19, 2017)

hi Guys

i got a filter from ebay. after 100ml it realy start to get hard to filter.
after 130ml i stopped all together. 

can anyone here help me to get a good bottle top filter that can easy filter like 300ml i was using grapeseed oil and test c and EQ


----------



## Maggie_Zhang (Jan 8, 2018)

0.22um is the best


----------



## Maggie_Zhang (Jan 8, 2018)

Did you buy automatic filter or manual


----------



## meterman5 (Feb 10, 2018)

You can get  Jetfill brand filters in the .22 micron size 1000 mL capacity for about $9-12$ each. I always get at least 1000 mL of cyp through and more of other product.


----------



## Steelex (Feb 12, 2018)

Don't get the Corning ones they suck ass.


----------

